# Polaroid 46" TV TLX-04011C



## MissDe77 (Oct 9, 2012)

I did not see a catagory that fit this problem. 
My problem is vertical lines on the left side. The rest of the picture is PERFECT, but the left side started out with rainbow color vertical lines about 6" of the left side of the screen with the rest of the screen having a beautiful piture. Now the rainbow has gone to about 3" of dark lines and about 3" of red and white with red tined lines. Can you tell me what the problem is and how to fix it?  Please.


----------



## MissDe77 (Oct 9, 2012)

I did not see a catagory that fix this problem. 
My problem is vertical lines on the left side. The rest of the picture is PERFECT, but the left side started out with rainbow color vertical lines about 6" of the left side of the screen with the rest of the screen having a beautiful piture. Now the rainbow has gone to about 3" of dark lines and about 3" of red and white with red tined lines. Can you tell me what the problem is and how to fix it?  Please.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced.

It's not something the casual user can fix.


----------



## MissDe77 (Oct 9, 2012)

It is not under warranty and I need to try to fix it. If I have instruction, I can do the labor.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a controller board fault or possibly the screen itself.


----------



## MissDe77 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is there any way to test these so I know for sure which one it is?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

With proper test equipment and schematics. But then if you had those, or the knowledge to use them, you wouldn't be posting here.

Post a screen shot and maybe someone can make an educated guess.


----------



## MissDe77 (Oct 9, 2012)

How did you get to be as smart? ...by learning!!! That is what I am trying to do. Just because I do not know how to do something does not mean I can't learn. Why should I pay someone else that has learned these things, when I can learn how to do it myself. I thought that is what these forums are for... to help people learn to do it yourself. If I am wrong, I am sorry and I will go to a forum that does not talk down to someone that is trying to better themselves. 
I own a flea market and I am likely to face this or some other problem in the future. I need to know how to test and repair electronics without paying someone to do it and raising my prices. Please tell,...what equipment and schematics do I need in order to test anything to do with TV repair. I have already learned how to repair computers now I want to learn this. If I can figure out how to upload a picture, I will. LOL. Could not find the albums section on this site so I uploaded it to an image hosting site. Here is where you can view the picture: http://i1327.photobucket.com/albums/u674/missde77/DSC00075_zpsbe83ea64.jpg


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I wasn't trying to put you down. But there is a decent amount of knowledge and training needed to open up electronics. I'm sure some people can learn on their own by poking about and experimenting. Just be aware that there are dangerous voltages present in many electronics even when power is removed.

Tools wise, at a minimum you need a quality multimeter. As for schematics, those are often hard to find. Most companies no longer provide them to the public.

As for this issue, I would suspect the controller board. The screen issues that I've seen don't usually cause bars like that. 

Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in with a second opinion.


----------



## MissDe77 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help. As I said, I have already learned how to repair computers so I am fully aware of those voltage issues and I already have a multimeter. Thanks again for your help.


----------

